# Hamm, March 2010.



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been thinking about going to this for a while now, and I've finally found someone to go with .

I live in North Wales, anyone know any pick ups around there?

Any pick ups close?

More info welcome, cheers,
Lewis.

PS. My first time going to a show


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi. there are only 2 options really if you dont want to drive there

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/420215-hamm-march-2010-a.html lincoln pick up

or 

www.coachtotheshow.com Bristol/Manchester/Birmingham pick up


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Coachtotheshow would be ideal, but from Manchester it's a minibus?

Also I take it we just sleep on the coaches?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yes it is but we have done over 30 of these trips and coaches were deemed unsuitable transport for animals so we changed to minibuses which seem to be realy popular, they are a lot more personal and you travel with your animals and have just as much room. To be perfectly honest you dont get a lot of sleep, so many things to talk about with everyone else travelling with you, specially if its your first time


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome. Going to book time off for this and hopefully book some tickets. Can I still do the monthly installments?

Lewis.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yes, of course. 1 third when booking , 1 third end of Jan and 1 third end of Feb. No extra cost either !


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome stuff. You've got me all excited now :lol2:

Night mate, cheers for the info, I'll be in touch.

Lewis.


----------

